# You can't fix......



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Ugh, what a morning. Yesterday on facebook joined a local animal rescue page. Good I thought, we need that information out here. Then noticed a lady asking about a whelping box - I had posted on here about her, she's the one that didn't know her dog was in season, that her male would breed her, or how long the pregnancy would be, but told me to back out because she used to work for a vet so knows what she's doing. So sent a private message to one of the organizers that she had nothing to do with rescue.

Then another 'disaster' - two ladies who bring unvaccinated, unvetted puppies off the reserves and give them away for free. Call it rescue, because the pups would get shot if they didn't take them. 
So I asked if they'd contacted any of the local rescue groups for help. Nope. 
I asked if they took the pups back if it didn't work out. No answer. 
Asked if they gave the new owners lots of information and let them know there is a chance the pups could have parvo or distemper, what to watch for and to be prepared for that as a posibility. Nope.
Did they make sure the pups get altered when old enough..... pet stores don't do that, it's up to the owners to decide that....:doh: 

and so on, and so on. So suggested they talk to a local rescue about getting help, perhaps set up something where they just transport and the rescues pick up the pups, foster, vet and rehome them the right way, since it seemed to be too much bother for them to do so (in a NICE way). Nope. They're working on it, look, we're saving the puppies, what else do you want' kinda attitude.

So then posted about a local group that does go onto reserves and does clinics to spay and neuter a lot of the local dogs, take in the unwanted puppies, educate and so on. That if the reserve is paying someone to shoot stray dogs, this would be more cost effective in the long run to have less puppies born to shoot etc.....

The reply was that it was the next province over. :doh: Yes, but it's a big group, they DO have the supplies, equipment and manpower, I'm sure they'd be able to suggest some way of helping, maybe do a clinic, we get vets to travel for health clinics for eyes and heart, I'm sure they'd be able to find a way to cross a provincial border and do a clinic..... 

Another person was doing the same thing, suggesting the same concerns (that if they bring a litter of pups with parvo over and get a bunch of dogs sick, and the 'free' puppies get returned they'd have a mess to deal with etc.) and we've both been banned. The name got changed on the list..... sigh.

Gotta wonder.


----------

